# Just picked up a great car



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

This just became one of my favorite cars I have. The detail on this little car is great.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here come de Judge


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason the translucent chassis are pretty cool. I bought a blue GTX from Al and that thing runs very well.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

ctsvowner said:


> For some reason the translucent chassis are pretty cool. I bought a blue GTX from Al and that thing runs very well.


the chassis is cool....but I LOVE the body...would have been fine with me if it was on a regular chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure is a purdy lil thing.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I love that body too. I picked a real good NOS chassis for mine...

--rick


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Wowzer..cool Goat


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sute but I think MM made these in like 12 colors.

I have em all. By far 1n of the best they made. imo as well


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

So this is a production car and not a custom? Either way.....the guy had 2 for sale and as of yesterday he still had the one. I couldn't help myself and I had to snag it. LOL

Only thing I see wrong with it is the placement of the spoiler.....but I can live with that.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

It's a really cool car. Great grab GenevaDirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

GenevaDirt said:


> This just became one of my favorite cars I have. The detail on this little car is great.


Cool '69 Judge. Even has the little hood tach on it.


----------

